
A Brief History of Markup - duck
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/a-brief-history-of-markup/
======
dctoedt
This is really a brief history of HTML / XHMTL. Markup goes back long before
either. In 1980-81 I used Brian Reid's SCRIBE formatting program (and Emacs as
the text editor) to produce the manuscript of my law review note. According to
Wikipedia, Brian won the ACM's Grace Murray Hopper Award for his dissertation,
which was based on SCRIBE -- which itself was based on (and was the first
robust version of) RUNOFF. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scribe_(markup_language)>.

~~~
studer
And the RUNOFF manual from 1964 mentions that it doesn't implement the
FOOTNOTE and COMMENT markup commands from a predecessor called "DITTO"...

<http://mit.edu/Saltzer/www/publications/CC-244.html>

